# ANYONE BEEN TO COED LLANDEGLA FOREST



## BADGER.BRAD (17 Apr 2009)

Hello All,

I'm planning on doing a bit of camping near this MTB track anyone ever been there ? Any good ?

Many thanks


----------



## dodgy (17 Apr 2009)

It's not bad, sterile just like most (all?) trail centres. The cafe is good, but not as good as it was by some accounts. The trails seem largely immune from bad weather, so at least one positive point.


----------



## Steve Austin (17 Apr 2009)

WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING BRAD?


----------



## gbspark (17 Apr 2009)

*coed*

hi brad yes, 
i belong to a mbr club have a look at this link.
http://groups.google.com/group/mbr-over35/browse_thread/thread/8225c8ff6a1d2977
we go all over the place,


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (18 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone, looks like it's worth a visit while I'm in the area.


----------

